

Hacker Soundtrack: Star Trek TNG Ambient Engine Noise - subpixel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZPoqNeR3_UA#!

======
synnik
This may be the best example I have ever seen of a great idea that has been
completely destroyed by a horrible choice of implementation.

